# First Compound



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

The first Allen was called the "Speedster". They still show up on ebay from time to time. The let off was around 35%.


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

*Here's an original Allen/Jennings compound*

Here's that first Allen/Jennings compound.

It's my first compound and I still own it. 1970 new then.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I just wonder why these first compounds had so many wheels.

Does someone knows which was the first two wheeler?


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Jorge Oliveira said:


> I just wonder why these first compounds had so many wheels


2 reasons,

1) to make the cables clear the path of the arrow, they hadnt figured out the cable gaurd system yet

2) to add some adjustability where they connected



Jorge Oliveira said:


> Does someone knows which was the first two wheeler?


The Jennings Model T was the first produced 2 wheeler in the mid seventies


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks, toxoph


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Toxoph*

I don't know for sure but I think Astro had at least one of the first two wheelers.My wife Rosie shot the first Jennings/Pridgen two wheeler at Fresno.Tom called it that and that's what prompted him to produce the same.I had seen a two wheeler and made one out of a Jennings bow,that's why I said Jennings never had the first production model.I still have the bow that I converted for my wife.  
I was there
Dean Pridgen


----------



## PastrBob (Jan 19, 2005)

*PastrBob*

Just curious: What bow company made the first parallel limbs? Anyone know?


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

PastrBob said:


> Just curious: What bow company made the first parallel limbs? Anyone know?


Don Kudlech was one of the first ones to experiment with spliting the limbs of bows made with solid limbs.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

PastrBob said:


> Just curious: What bow company made the first parallel limbs? Anyone know?


Not sure if it was the first but I remember seeing a very early Jennings prototype split limb at the Bear museum years ago.

Dean, honor to talk to you, a true legend.


----------



## kipsee1 (May 30, 2005)

*Allen or KamAct-Who was first?*



Limited Shooter said:


> I know this has been brought up, and yes I did a search but could not find any direct answers. Allen made the first compound bow ever, correct? Could someone provide me with the model name. And how rare are these orginial compounds? Thanks.



The Kam Act bow was was in the making at the same time Allen was working on one. However the KamAct patent followed Allen. But the KamAct could of been previous. The story can be told later. The KamAct Patent was not an infrengement on the Allen bow. This story can be told later if any one is interested.

The patent lawsuit was an example of money over what is correct and what is a lie and what is the truth and how much money you have to stay in the fight.


----------



## kipsee1 (May 30, 2005)

*Two Wheel Bow?*



Jorge Oliveira said:


> I just wonder why these first compounds had so many wheels.
> 
> Does someone knows which was the first two wheeler?


Could you mean haw many axles? The KamAct had only (2) axles.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I wasn't aware the Kam Act was contemporary of the Allen.

My question was related to the 4/6 wheels bows.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

kipsee1 said:


> Could you mean haw many axles? The KamAct had only (2) axles.


Are you related to the man who made the kipsee 500 golf sight? John Ames


----------



## kipsee1 (May 30, 2005)

*Kipsee Bow sight*



johnhames said:


> Are you related to the man who made the kipsee 500 golf sight? John Ames


Yes I am the designer and applied for a patent. I also made the first wood model for the KamAct bow in 1970. I received a patent later.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

I believe we met in Camas Medows at the Natapoc Golf shoot in the late 60's or early 70's. My friend still uses your sight, great idea. :thumbs_up


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

*Jennings Model T*

Was also the first split limb design, no hangers for the wheels.


----------



## tyneka (Feb 1, 2006)

*Morrett Dyna 2 the very first twin cam bow*

Ron Morrett built the very first twin cam bow,the first adjustable poundage take down recurve and the first adjustable poundage compound bow


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Anyone know what the Allen bow would be worth I know a guy who has one that he says has never been shot with all the paperwork with it?


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

Not sure how much the original Allen/Jennings are worth. I still have some of the paper work with mine but she's been hunted and still shoots like a champ now.


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

Not so sure abot Don being the first to have a split limb bow. TSS from Fond du lac Wisconsin had on in the early to mid 70s. It is called a quadraflex. I have one here in the shop that looks like new.


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

*My frist bow*








I bought this bow in 1976 new. It is called a Robin Hood cable bow 65#. The cable bow were made of wire. It still look like new. Is this bow worth any thing ?


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

It has potential archery collector value but I don't know how to appraise.

I met Chuck Adams at the Buda Texas Cabelas store several weeks ago and he offered to buy my Allen/Jennings original compound. I thanked him for the offer but declined. He agreed, holding onto that old bow is the right thing to do. I've owned it since 70 and there aren't many of them in shooting condition left.


----------



## Rhood (Apr 8, 2006)

*Allen Compound*

I have a book somewhere, that shows the first prototype compound not with wheels,but with a lever system, and made by Allen


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I understand there's a company (forgot the name) that makes a lever system compound today.

Looks like an Oneida.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*Not to blow smoke...*

.... Jennings contension as to who pattened the first compound was that back in the 1920 or 30, there was a patten drawn for a compound bow. 

Jennings contension was that he helped Allan make the first prototype Allen work so he should have had his name on the Allen patten wit Allen. Allen submitted without his name.

Regards


----------



## Killthewabbit (Apr 29, 2006)

*Jennings Model T*



sticbow said:


> Was also the first split limb design, no hangers for the wheels.


I have an old Jennings model T and it does not have through the limb axles. It has the yoke system for the wheels. I wonder if mine is an older model and maybe they changed the axle mount on later models?


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Champion*

My first was and still a champion Badger set at 45lbs with a bunch of toys to plasy with on it taken more deer and birds with it then some people i know that have hunter for 20 years.
No poaching was done just alot of traveling.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*First compound made?*

Leonardo DaVinci made thefirst compound ever and a also the first compound crossbow ever.........he shot them but no one else would and they even laughed at him about both!!!!!!!


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

*First compound*

According to reports I've seen, Allen built <100 of the first model, and they aren't easy to identify. They didn't resemble subsequent Allen bows and weren't marked with the name of the model or manufacturer. I had to have the Allens confirm the identify of mine to be sure it was the real deal.

I don't think they had a model name: after all, who needs one when there aren't other choices available? They were simply "the Allen Compound Bow." To the best of my knowledge, the first Allen bow with a typical model name was the Speedster, which was the second-to-last in the Allen line (incidentally my first bow in 1978). The last was the Sharpshooter.

I collect Allen compounds for sentimental reasons and the highest selling price I have seen for one was <$250 (I paid it). Collectible compounds are a poor investment at best!


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

toxo said:


> Leonardo DaVinci made thefirst compound ever and a also the first compound crossbow ever.........he shot them but no one else would and they even laughed at him about both!!!!!!!


Yes,I've heard the same thing,pretty sure his drawings could be found if you really looked.
I was also told a Doctor working with recovering war vets in england after WW1 used DaVinic's designs to make a compound for helping with physical rehabilitation.Apparntly the design was not well recieved so he dropped it.
For my book,Allen invented the compound as we know it,even if others "may" have thought about it.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Jorge Oliveira said:


> I just wonder why these first compounds had so many wheels.
> 
> Does someone knows which was the first two wheeler?


It was designed by Joe Caldwell of Caldwell eng. (Quadraflex). It was AQUIRED by jennings and became the Model T.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

tuskbuster said:


> It was designed by Joe Caldwell of Caldwell eng. (Quadraflex). It was AQUIRED by jennings and became the Model T.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

The first 2-wheeler is shown in the original Allen patent and was also the design of the original prototype. The patent also features split limbs and cams rather than wheels. Features of the early commercially produced bows were driven, in large part, by manufacturing technology of the day.


----------



## wildebeast (Apr 15, 2006)

Johnhames,

Hey, do you know a Milt. Wondering if you are the same John Ames that used to shoot with us from longview area.

I shot indoor at Don's place on Ocean Beach Highway many years ago.


----------



## bosshoss98 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Jennings prototype*



toxoph said:


> Not sure if it was the first but I remember seeing a very early Jennings prototype split limb at the Bear museum years ago.
> 
> Dean, honor to talk to you, a true legend.


Hello I have an intriguing bow. Well a few but for starters a nice Jennings Arrowstar Mark II that I bought new in 1977 or 78. Now I also have a unique find. Another Jennings that I was told by a dealer would be an Arrowstar prototype. Not the production model. Here are 2 pics. You will see it is the split limb design. The riser is still a rough design tho. Not finished out. It is mast with ridges etc. in the side cavities. A dealer I brought this to at a large bow festival admired the pair of bows so much he actually gave me a brass Jennings belt buckle he said were given to the top 100 dealers. Said to create a display of the 3 pieces. I used to shoot tournaments etc. with my Arrowstar Mark II. Can anyone postiviely identify this bow?


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

*November 1975 Archery World*

This is a Jennings ad in 1975. One could order any bow and in any configuration. You have a "W" hunting riser and "S" tournament sideplates. I have seen this model built like this before. Nice bow.


----------



## bosshoss98 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for that info and the ad attachment. Do you know the reason or design concept behind the tournament sideplates? I see one would want the wood grip for cold weather hunting comfort and secure grip. Are these tournament plates more adjustable or my guess from looking at the geometry, create a softer pull since they are pulling on the limbs at a more perpendicular angle and changing the leverage ratio throughout the limb travel giving the shooter an easier pull? Sorry for asking that but I am a mechanical designer and curiosity gets to me. I like having this bow as a wall hangar w my other bows from that era along with any documentation I can find on them. I have two Bear Alaskan bows and a PSE Citation torunament bow along with my Arrowstar Mark II and this 1st generation bow. Oh, also a bow that might interest you even though it is from todays era. An Oneida Extreme. I have one direct from the president and owner of Oneida. He had a riser with the upcoming years camo color and pattern on the present years riser block. All machined riser, not cast. Then he bolted on a set of limbs from the factory and assembled the package. I ordered this limited addition top of the line concept bow they were offering that year. 250 bows available. So I ordered one right away. Unfortunately at the time they set aside a left hand vow for me. I waited months for it too and the dealer knew it and felt bad. Now of course the 250 models were long gone. So he wrote the company owner a letter with my predicament since he said he knows him and has visited his whitetail deer reserve out west a few times. The emailed a pic of just the riser hanging on a deer rack mounted on the his wall. Asked if I was ok with that riser that he actually had set aside for a friend who fortunately ended up being left handed leaving him with this custom riser. I gladly accepted it and of course tried to weasel an autograph out of the deal on the bow and any comment relating to the situation would be great. Well dealer said all was good. Finally a few months later my bow arrived lacking the autograph but at least I recieved it and it is an inch too short in draw length but I kept it anyway cuz of all of this. Anyway look up an Onieda Extreme. Costly bugger at the time I paid $1300 I believe. About maybe 5 years or ago. Thanks again.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The model "S" which you called side plates were called Pillon adjusters and they made it easyer to adjust the balance and were advertised to give the bow more speed (aoso called speed brackets) If you want more information 

on the Jennings 4 wheeler Dean would be the person to talk to as the only other person that might know more than Dean would be Tom Jennings him self, as there has not been any one that has shot more arrows or won more 

Championships with a Jenning than Dean P.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

RealDakota said:


> According to reports I've seen, Allen built <100 of the first model, and they aren't easy to identify. They didn't resemble subsequent Allen bows and weren't marked with the name of the model or manufacturer. I had to have the Allens confirm the identify of mine to be sure it was the real deal.
> 
> I don't think they had a model name: after all, who needs one when there aren't other choices available? They were simply "the Allen Compound Bow." To the best of my knowledge, the first Allen bow with a typical model name was the Speedster, which was the second-to-last in the Allen line (incidentally my first bow in 1978). The last was the Sharpshooter.
> 
> I collect Allen compounds for sentimental reasons and the highest selling price I have seen for one was <$250 (I paid it). Collectible compounds are a poor investment at best!


From what I've seen the above is correct on all counts. Collector value is what you can get out of a older bow. If $15 then $15. If $100 all the better. We have several older brand new bows hanging in the shop. The Fred Bear Kodiak Special and two six wheeler Pearsons are the ones that get the most attention. $100 is asking too much for they still hang on the wall. They do make good converstion and show pieces for the shop. I think we 56 or so older bow, some brand new with stickers - "Life Time Warantee."


----------



## Big_Bear26 (Apr 4, 2010)

AtTheWall said:


> Here's that first Allen/Jennings compound.
> 
> It's my first compound and I still own it. 1970 new then.


I just gave a bow just like this away. Only mine had a MINT condition (not one single scratch) wood riser. It was beautiful. Tried selling it for 2 years at 40 bucks and finally found a guy that I gave it to!


----------

